# Smoked Mac and Cheese?



## radio (Dec 8, 2017)

Anyone ever smoke it?  Last week I discovered a food truck that has awesome BBQ and today he had loaded smoked mac and cheese that was delicious!  I got that along with the burnt ends and ate way too much! 
I extended an invite to sign up on the forum, so hoping he will show up soon


----------



## Dana P (Dec 8, 2017)

radio said:


> Anyone ever smoke it?  Last week I discovered a food truck that has awesome BBQ and today he had loaded smoked mac and cheese that was delicious!  I got that along with the burnt ends and ate way too much!
> I extended an invite to sign up on the forum, so hoping he will show up soon





radio said:


> Anyone ever smoke it?  Last week I discovered a food truck that has awesome BBQ and today he had loaded smoked mac and cheese that was delicious!  I got that along with the burnt ends and ate way too much!
> I extended an invite to sign up on the forum, so hoping he will show up soon


Hi Arlen! Thanks for the invite! I'll try to look around here this weekend!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard!
Smoked Mac-n-cheese is a big favorite around here!
Al


----------

